# Forcing 240Hz on a Samsung LCD



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Is it possible to do this, if so, would it help with screen tearing while gaming? Even Game Mode doesn't eliminate all of it.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> Is it possible to do this, if so, would it help with screen tearing while gaming? Even Game Mode doesn't eliminate all of it.


What is the model number of this Samsung that we are talking about?


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

It's a UN60D7000.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you checked the manual? I can't seem to find one on Samsung's site.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I've looked, but maybe you can find something I've overlooked. Here's the link to the page with the manual...

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/UN60D7000VFXZA

Thanks!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Running an LCD in Game mode often means you are running the panel in overdrive, which can result in a loss of image quality. Specifically I cannot say if your TV is dong this or not, but I would bet in Vegas that it sure is. 

I also have a hunch the HDMI spec is limiting you to 60hz, that is unless you are using a 3D source on a 3D-TV and then the refresh is 120hz. Regardless of what marketing material may have said about your TV, what you may be experiencing here is a possible limitation of LCD technology itself. Also your source player may not support a refresh above 60hz and if you are using an XBOX OR PS3, then those frame rates are usually capped at 30hz.


----------

